# Niky of Sudwala?



## ham4mel (Jun 28, 2006)

I cannot get a reply from Niky. Anyone have any info? Thanks,
Mel Murray


----------



## ron1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hello Mel - I passed yopur message over to Niky. She is extremely busy with resort matters and will, I am sure, come back to you. 
Regards, Ron, Fairfields.


----------



## ham4mel (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Ron. I am selling my Sudwala week and wanted to make sure she is still there. I have the documents from a previous request I made to her. Thanks and kind regards. PS I like the "new to me" website  http://www.sudwala.com


----------

